# Odd, odd news



## quicksilver (Aug 13, 2008)

The Fan


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 13, 2008)

That is just sick.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad to know someone agrees. I thought it was creepy.
They said, "big bucks," but I didn't hear how much.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 13, 2008)

The whole thing creeped me out, but especially being able to have one made to look like a baby who died, etc.  Also the fact that these people are bringing them out in public as if they are real.  What is happening to people?  I repeat, sick.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 13, 2008)

Yup.
I was going to go to bed, but can't with those pics on my mind.
I think i'll have some milk and a brownie instead.
Not kidding. My mind doesn't know how to file this quite yet, so TV & brownie is all I can come up with.


----------



## miniman (Aug 13, 2008)

Well the site now says the video content is unavailable - so they must have pulled it. If you are talking about the realistic dolls - one of the parents at my pre school has two and quite amazing they are - they look too real and we don't really like them. They are also hugely expensive.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 13, 2008)

Miniman, these are more than just realistic looking.  They look like they are breathing and really look like real babies.  The thing that is sick is that adults are buying these things and pretending they have a real baby.  The video includes an interview with a psycologist (or something similar) who goes into some of the possible damaging ramifications of this.  

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 13, 2008)

Miniman, I just checked the link and it's ok over here.
Sorry you can't link to it, but you seem to have a general idea.
Barbara's correct. The story says the chest moves up and down, and you can feel/hear a faint heartbeat.

Who can say this is perfectly normal for an adult?
What possible pain can this be curing? What, you just outgrow it later, when you feel better? I'm confused.

​


----------



## attie (Aug 13, 2008)

Doesn't work for me either


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 13, 2008)

After reading all the comments, I won't look at the link, sounds too upsetting.


----------



## middie (Aug 13, 2008)

That is just too creepy for me


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2008)

I can see another similar recent film I saw, but this time it'll be titled _Jane and the Real Baby.  
_


----------



## QSis (Aug 13, 2008)

Kind of weird that during the whole interview, both the DOCTOR and the INTERVIEWER referred to the dolls as "babies", until near the end when the interviewer caught herself saying it.

I strongly believe that we are going to see more and more of this kind of thing in the future.

Lee


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like it is only available in the US. I can't see it either.


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 13, 2008)

My fake baby - Uk Reborn Dolls - My Fake Baby


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> My fake baby - Uk Reborn Dolls - My Fake Baby



this one looks creepy and morbid...


----------



## jabbur (Aug 13, 2008)

One of the best things about babies is that they GROW UP!  It is fascinating to watch a child develop so I can't imagine having a perpetual newborn.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 14, 2008)

roadfix said:


> this one looks creepy and morbid...


Those are the ones.  I wish you could see the interview about it, but we covered it pretty thoroughly I think.

Barbara


----------



## Lynd (Aug 14, 2008)

These sound really weird so I'm not going to click the link, but what's the difference between childrens realish dolls which go toilet and breathe and these things, other than they look real?


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 14, 2008)

QSis said:


> I strongly believe that we are going to see more and more of this kind of thing in the future.
> Lee


 
_Why do you think that, Lee?                                  _



jabbur said:


> One of the best things about babies is that they GROW UP!


 
_I know some husbands (Exs) that haven't.* LOL!*_ 


Lynd said:


> but what's the difference between childrens realish dolls which go toilet and breathe and these things, other than they look real?


 
_CHILDREN!                                                          _


----------



## Wart (Aug 14, 2008)

Wish I thought of this, I could use the money.

Wouldn't change anything, its still disturbing.

The clip focuses on those with Empty Nest and loss of child, what about those who get these dolls as an accessory? 

Are they really any different than any other Poser?


----------



## Aera (Aug 14, 2008)

Too bad they don't have these "babies" crying and keeping them up all night. We'd see then how popular they would be.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 14, 2008)

Lynd said:


> but what's the difference between childrens realish dolls which go toilet and breathe and these things, other than they look real?



A huge difference.


----------



## QSis (Aug 15, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> _Why do you think that, Lee? _


 
I think we will see more and more of anything that will fill needs and wants of people, without the inconvience, mess, and stress of the real thing.

Materials and electronics are advancing at a record pace, and are being formed into products that look like babies and pets now, probably kids and adults in the future.  

We are a society who will keep manufacturing and buying things that are new and trendy, at least partially fill a void in our lives, are easy and convenient.

Consider this email I received recently - it was an eye-opener for me!

*THE YEAR 1908 (email)*


June 02, 2008 01:15 PM EDT 
views: 57 | rating: 10/10 (9 votes) | comments: 6 



This  will boggle your mind, I know it did mine! 
The year is  1908. 
One hundred years ago. 
What a difference a  century makes! 
Here are some statistics for the Year 1908  : 
************  ********* ********* ****** 

The average life expectancy  was 47 years. 

Only 14 percent of the homes had a  bathtub. 

Only 8 percent of the homes had a  telephone. 

There were only 8,000 cars and only 144  miles of paved  roads. 

The maximum speed limit in most cities  was 10 mph. 

The tallest structure in the world was  the Eiffel Tower! 

The  average wage in 1908 was 22 cents per  hour. 

The average worker made between $200 and  $400 per year. 

A competent accountant could expect to  earn $2000 per year, 
A dentist $2,500 per year, a  veterinarian between $1,500 and $4,000 per 
year, and a mechanical  engineer about $5,000 per year. 

More than 95 percent of all births took  place at HOME . 

Ninety  percent of all doctors had NO COLLEGE EDUCATION! 
Instead,  they attended so-called medical schools, many of  which 
Were  condemned in the press AND the government as  "substandard. " 

Sugar cost four cents a pound. 

Eggs  were fourteen cents a dozen. 

Coffee was fifteen cents a  pound. 

Most women only washed their  hair once a  month, and used 
Borax or  egg yolks for shampoo. 

Canada passed  a law that prohibited poor people from 
Entering  into their country for any reason. 

Five leading causes of death  were: 
1.  Pneumonia and influenza 
2. Tuberculosis 
3.  Diarrhea 
4. Heart disease 
5.  Stroke 

The American flag had 45  stars. 

The population  of Las  Vegas, Nevada, was only  30!!!! 

Crossword puzzles, canned beer, and ice tea hadn't  been invented yet. 

There was no Mother's Day or Father's  Day. 

Two out of every 10 adults couldn't read  or write. 
Only 6  percent of all Americans had graduated from high  school. 

Marijuana, heroin, and morphine were all  available over the counter at
the local corner drugstores. Back then  pharmacists said, "Heroin  clears
the complexion, gives buoyancy to the mind,regulates the  stomach and
bowels, and is, in fact, a perfect guardian of  health." (  Shocking? DUH! ) 

Eighteen percent of households had at  least 
One  full-time servant or domestic help. 

There  were about 230 reported murders in the ENTIRE  U.S.A. ! 

Now  I forwarded this from someone else without  typing 
It  myself, and sent it to you and others all  over Canada &  U.S.A 
Possibly  the world, in a matter of seconds! 

Try to  imagine what it may be like in another 100 years.


----------



## Lynd (Aug 15, 2008)

I see it must be because people are treating them as children. That is a bit weird, but if a kid had one would it just be like them having a more realistic doll? They seem to think they toy dolls are real too.

Also I read that humans don't like AI type things having a human looking face. Creeepy!


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll put this into shortest words possible.
In security at an airport, I commented to an older gentleman about his darling little baby he was holding, until HE PUT IT THROUGH THE CONVEYER BELT. Everyone around me was astounded, we were in shock as was the security person running the belt.
The 'dad' laughed gently and assured all of us it was okay.
It was not a real baby. I jumped in and said, "What? Yes it is, I'm a mom, I know these things." He was such a sweetheart very calm like he's gotten this many times.

He had gone into an auction and his bid won on this doll. He did tell me what his winning bid was, and again, no reason to keep that in my memory bank so I didn't, but do remember thinking that was quite a good reasonable price. He did tell me what he wanted it for or why he wanted it which I don't remember, but he let me hold her. I got all snuggly with her and he just smiled and said, "Exactly."

When I walked away with his business card in my hand, I wondered if my mother [who suffers from dementia after strokes and brain bleeds] would be more happy in life if she had one.

It was breathtakingly beautiful.

I have to add, I didn't have sound on while watching this clip so if there was odd freaky stuff being said, I only saw, didn't hear.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 15, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> ...I wondered if my mother [who suffers from dementia after strokes and brain bleeds] would be more happy in life if she had one...


I would see that as something acceptable.  The part I had a problem with was people substituting them for a real child.  For instance, a mom whose child had died, a woman who miscarried, or a woman who can't or doesn't want to have a child of her own.  

As far as children playing with dolls with some realistic qualities, they are playing and preparing for someday having a real baby of their own.  My daughter loved her dolls and had one very realistic looking one.  She treated that doll very tenderly and was a great mom to her.  But she knew it was a doll and not a real baby (evidenced, in part, by the fact that she occasionally swung Cindy around by her feet and threw her in the air, and she never did that with her two children!  lol).  My fear (which echoes those brought up in the interview) is that some of the people buying these dolls won't know the difference.  It would be one thing for a person suffering dementia, as mentioned above, but (to me anyway) something altogether different for the average healthy person who should be interacting with other humans, or even a pet, rather than a pretend baby.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 15, 2008)

After reading all the posts on this, I have not seen any comment about using these so called babies in classrooms, I think there are some schools that have a class or program about teenage pregnancies and they have to care for an egg or doll like it was a real baby to show how much responsibility it is .


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 16, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> After reading all the posts on this, I have not seen any comment about using these so called babies in classrooms, I think there are some schools that have a class or program about teenage pregnancies and they have to care for an egg or doll like it was a real baby to show how much responsibility it is .


They do use special dolls for those programs, where a doll cries, has to be "fed," changed, rocked, etc.  If the "mom" or "dad" does not attend to the baby's needs, it does not stop crying, and I believe some kind of computer technology tracks it.  I'm not sure how real the babies look, but it would be good if they did look fairly real.

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm not sure how real the babies look, but it would be good if they did look fairly real.
> 
> Barbara



I'm not so sure about that Barb - babies, like puppies, are cute...then things change...............................they need to be as uncomfortable as they can be!!!!


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, it is sick. And the professional was good to point out future pathologies, like baby stealing.

However, I think this issue stands out because it centers on cute little babies. All sections of societies are troubled by the concept.

For example, yesterday I was banned from forum after tangling with a guy in this confused state of mental health. This particular forum dealt with firearms, and as such attracted what we call "mall ninjas." These are troubled people who are hired for mall or bank security, sometimes after washing out of a police academy.

As you know, mall security do wear a "uniform," and somewhere along the line they think they have policing powers. One poor soul even carried handcuffs--two sets--despite the fact his security company had a symposium teaching them they had no authority to touch people.

When faced with the fact he was a only a ninja--and it was done in a public forum--he melted down. He cut and pasted bits of enforcement statutes, none of which applied to him. I warned him sincerely that a biker would toss him in a fountain and then sue him.

And speaking of bikers, we are being overrun with dentists and insurance salesmen who buy little black Harley Sportsters and then every piece of concho festooned leather over in the road clothes division. A friend and I watched one poser today try and get a full-dress bagger out of the parking lot without killing the engine.

My opinion is this is all the same game--fake babies, fake cops, fake bikers and probably within this forum are fake chefs.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2008)

Gosh Chico - "fake chefs" - that's a bit harsh!  So is "fake biker" IMHO.  I don't even want to know what qualifies one to be a "real" biker.  I know what qualifies a "real" chef as far as credentials go...I think there are other mitigating factors as well.  

Are there only certain jobs one can have to be a real biker?  A dentist cannot be a biker?  I don't understand the heavy-handed way of thinking in this instance, I guess.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 16, 2008)

Whether it be a hobby, a passion, or whatever, there are posers everwhere. There's poser talk on almost every forum, especially when they involve equipment and gear.
Heck, with my below average cooking ability, if I remodeled my kitchen and installed a $40,000 gas range & oven I would be classified as a poser to some and I would even admit to it.

Posers are very common in the cycling community as well in which I belong. Some of us refer one type of posers as OCP's (Obsessive Compulsive Poseur). One example of this is cyclists with very expensive bicycles who don't ride much but are more concerned about looking good with them at Starbucks.
Another typical example is you often see out of shape middle aged cyclists (both men and women) on the road in full kits on near $10,000 racing bicycles. That seem to bother a few. It doesn't bother me a bit. If they can afford them, the more power to them. At least they're enjoying the hobby, appreciating fine machinery, and at the same time, getting in shape.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 16, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Gosh Chico - "fake chefs" - that's a bit harsh! So is "fake biker" IMHO. I don't even want to know what qualifies one to be a "real" biker. I know what qualifies a "real" chef as far as credentials go...I think there are other mitigating factors as well.
> 
> Are there only certain jobs one can have to be a real biker? A dentist cannot be a biker? I don't understand the heavy-handed way of thinking in this instance, I guess.


 
Here, here, Kitchenelf. 2 points.    
More power to anyone who wants to keep a small business in business. I sure can't.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, I believe there are fake chefs and fake bikers.  I would define the condition as one where someone deliberately misrepresents his credentials.  Or, he truly believes his own scenario.

(Yes, a dentist could be a biker, and vice versa.  But a dentist/biker should also know exactly why he cuts the sleeves off his denim jacket.  And certainly he must understand the concept of a fraternal brotherhood that does not automatically manifest itself just because he makes purchases in a bike shop.  Even a widow owns a Harley.)

Having said that, I think we are talking about the *same disease or mental illness.*  It would be easy to simply dismiss the issue as bluffing or posturing.  Without going into an explanation, I believe it truly is an illness.

One of these women claims to be a mother.  The dentist next to me claims to know Peter Fonda.  The guy next to you claims to know Cat Cora.  I believe it is the same thing, and rather than anger, I think it needs to be treated.

I don't really have a problem with saying, "Look, everyone in this parking lot knows you can't ride this bike--let me teach you, no disgrace in being a newb."

I'm sure many of you would do the same.  "Say, Martha, that's not a spatula, that's an Inuit ulu.  Let me show you how to fold an egg."

However, I believe there is more to this.  At some level many of these guys believe they are cops, or they really ride with Peter Fonda or they actually can talk to Ms. Cora while they make macaroni and cheese.

And that's a true illness.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm not so sure about that Barb - babies, like puppies, are cute...then things change...............................they need to be as uncomfortable as they can be!!!!


LOL  Yeah, I thought about that, but real doesn't always have to be "cute" in the traditional sense.  "Real" can include all kinds of looks!

Barbara


----------



## GB (Aug 17, 2008)

The video would not work for me so I can only go from what I have read here, but I do not see the issue with someone who has had a miscarriage or someone who can not have a baby or whatever getting a realistic baby doll if that fills a void in their life as long as they do not break from reality and believe it really is real. I actually think it could be very beneficial in some cases.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2008)

GB said:


> The video would not work for me so I can only go from what I have read here, but I do not see the issue with someone who has had a miscarriage or someone who can not have a baby or whatever getting a realistic baby doll if that fills a void in their life as long as they do not break from reality and believe it really is real. I actually think it could be very beneficial in some cases.


From what the video said, some are carrying them in public, treating them as real babies.  This sounds like a break from reality to me.  

Barbara


----------



## GB (Aug 17, 2008)

IMO it is only a break from reality is they do not believe the babies are fake. If they are just carrying them in public and pretending they are real then I do not see the issue. It may be a bit odd, but there are plenty of things that are odd that are OK.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 17, 2008)

It worked for Lars.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 17, 2008)

In one of my hobbyist forums I used the tag line, "I am a fourteen year old female cheerleader.  I portray an old biker in the forums."

Joking is fun, but when does the therapy lapse into illness, and how will the eventful cognitive dissonance damage that person.  Would it have been better to deal with the issue up front as a first treatment?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree Chico.  

GB, I could see its possible use in therapy, _with_ a psychiatrist or other professional after the loss of a child, miscarriage, etc.  But the thought of just using it as a substitute for a baby, without dealing with the real issues, as Chico said, does bother me.

Barbara


----------



## Lynd (Aug 18, 2008)

This is quite an interesting thread to read, by the way, I think with the poser issue it depends on how you see people, I have just started to learn how to cook things, and I'm not expert at all, but would that make someone a poser? I don't think I'd call myself a proper chef or cook (yet! )

Back to the main thing I agree that it is a bit odd, I think it's okay as long as they realise the doll isn't real.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 18, 2008)

Lynd, a "poser" is someone who deliberately fakes his credentials.  It's a disgrace in just about any circle.

I don't know what they call it in cooking, but to bikers you're a "newb," or a "newbie."

*There is no disrepect for a newb*.  In fact, to walk up to an old veteran and say "teach me" shows the most sincere form of respect for that lifestyle.

Look, _I'm a newb here_.  The most rudimentary forms of epicurean festoonery would die an agonizing death in the simple passing of my shadow.

I rub knives with a wet rock.  That in no way implies I actually know how to use the beast.


----------

